# Charging



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

If I plug it in at night and it reaches 100% before I wake, will it continue charging?
Ergo damaging the battery.

Edit: it does indeed cut off. It even erases the lightening bolt while still plugged in. I just wasn't giving it enough time when it was fully charged to make that change.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

No.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

This is quite an odd question... I wouldn't have thought about it myself... I do this anyway o.o


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Afaik modern electronics use a system called "trickle charging" where once the device is at full charge the flow of electricity is severely lowered to keep the battery happy. That was about 5 years ago with li-ion RC car batteries but I would imagine the same thing applies to our phones.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

SySerror said:


> Afaik modern electronics use a system called "trickle charging" where once the device is at full charge the flow of electricity is severely lowered to keep the battery happy. That was about 5 years ago with li-ion RC car batteries but I would imagine the same thing applies to our phones.


Very close. The lithium ion batteries in our phones have their own built in circuit. When the battery reaches 100% charge, the circuit prevents the battery from accepting further charge. The battery then drains until it reaches somewhere around 95% or so, then starts accepting a charge again until it reaches 100% then the cycle starts all over again. Ever pull the charger from your phone after it's been charging for a long time and notice the battery percentage is at 97% or something other than 100%? That's why.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok just making sure. On my thunderbolt the battery symbol erases the little lightening bolt when it is full, even if it's still plugged in but the Sammy doesn't.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> Ok just making sure. On my thunderbolt the battery symbol erases the little lightening bolt when it is full, even if it's still plugged in but the Sammy doesn't.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


If the phone is off or asleep while charging, the LED notification light stays lit up red. When the charging is done, the LED turns green.


----------

